# Saw 4 Discussion ..



## Psysalis (Oct 27, 2007)

Id like to see what everyones thought's were about the movie . Did you like it , were you dissapointed , ect...  I'll add my thoughts about it a bit later. So Discuss.

If you havent seen the movie I recomend not going any farther past this post.


----------



## Magum (Oct 27, 2007)

I thought it was ok... but not up to par as the first 3... However, the ending theme heh heh heh yes...(that is the actual reason i agreed to go see the movie, pretty sad huh)

It's a Trap!


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 27, 2007)

I havent seen it, BUT SPOIL AWAY


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 27, 2007)

They should stop the franchise now
its getting worse after each film


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 27, 2007)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> They should stop the franchise now
> its getting worse after each film



well there will be 2 more coming up get used to it


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 27, 2007)

I haven't seen it, and don't intend to, but I am interested in everyones general opinion on the film. I hate Saw and its whole franchise, terribly movies in my view that have been overhyped and greedily swallowed by the easily-satisified masses that sem to think they are watching something more than a film about two people locked in a room together for two hours, with a paper-thin and uninteresting back story.


----------



## fraj (Oct 27, 2007)

I wanna watch it - my friends suddenly planned it when i was in another part of the city - stupid people lol 
Must watch it by tomorrow


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 27, 2007)

gesy hyuga said:


> well there will be 2 more coming up get used to it



I will watch them to criticise them


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 27, 2007)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I will watch them to criticise them



That was exactly my plan with each one after I, don't think I'll actually put myself through watching any more though, it's just too painful...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2007)

Second saw was the only one i enjoyed. 1 Was OK but stupid ending. 3 was just shit. 4 looks OK, but 2 was entertaining.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 27, 2007)

1 - was good
2 - was awesome
3- boring

so hows 4?


Edit - LOL didn't even look at yo post crazymtf, we basically feel the same about the series.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2007)

JB008 said:


> 1 - was good
> 2 - was awesome
> 3- boring
> 
> ...



Yeah extactly how i thought of them. 1 was good, little silly and some shitty acting but not bad. 2 Was great, story was very cool with the twist. 3 was boring as hell, damn i hated that one. So 4 probably is in the middle. lol.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Oct 28, 2007)

Grade: B-

Reason: Because the ending hammered into the audience the obvious, that they had to know there's going to be a Saw V


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

Saw IV was retarded. I won't reccomend it to anyone. Saw V better be a direct to dvd film.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 28, 2007)

As a piece of cinema, the Saw series suck. As a fake snuff film, the Saw Series suck.

Now this is some nasty stuff.

Or this.

Warning, explicit content.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 28, 2007)

Ehh, I tried to be restrained, but I still get neg-repped. 

I'm not here just to slag off the series, just putting forward my opinion and seeing what exactly it is that attracts audiences to it, as I can't fathom it myself.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 28, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> As a piece of cinema, the Saw series suck. As a fake snuff film, the Saw Series suck.
> 
> Now this is some nasty stuff.
> 
> ...



Your a sick, sick, man.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 28, 2007)

Marco said:


> Your a sick, sick, man.


Shit ain't real.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I liked it. 

It explained several things from the other movies and finally offed that bastard Matthews. 

Although I really wish they'd get on what happened to Gordon.


----------



## AKLEADER89 (Oct 28, 2007)

eh it was aight not worth my 8 bucks tho i say


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 28, 2007)

AKLEADER89 said:


> eh it was aight not worth my 8 bucks tho i say



8 bucks? muthafucka i have to pay 12 dollars


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2007)

#1 at the box office.

I like the Saw franchise because of the ridiculous twists that occur at the end and because I like smart villains.  Don't get me wrong, every nemesis for jigsaw has been pretty inept...but that definitely succeeds in making him look smarter.  He always seems to be a step ahead, and that makes it an interesting watch in my opinion.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Saw V will show us the fate of the FBI agent and the little girl that was locked in a room.  We know her mother is dead and that her father is shot.  Her fate is unresolved, and I am a genius for remembering that.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 29, 2007)

I think that they should stop the franchise ASAP. I've never EVER seen anything being milked as dry as the Saw franchise. Saw 1 was the best. Had a STORY. Well, more or less. At least more than the rest.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2007)

When someone comes up with a decent new horror franchise...i'll agree with you.  Until then...keep the Saw's and Hostel's coming.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2007)

Rukia said:


> When someone comes up with a decent new horror franchise...i'll agree with you.  Until then...keep the Saw's and Hostel's coming.



agreed those are the top horror series of this generation


----------



## Sylar (Oct 30, 2007)

Rukia said:


> #1 at the box office.
> 
> I like the Saw franchise because of the ridiculous twists that occur at the end and because I like smart villains.  Don't get me wrong, every nemesis for jigsaw has been pretty inept...but that definitely succeeds in making him look smarter.  He always seems to be a step ahead, and that makes it an interesting watch in my opinion.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Or you could've just wikied it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 30, 2007)

gesy hyuga said:


> agreed those are the top horror series of this generation


Sad, isn't it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Sad, isn't it.



yeah these days scary movies lack..................scary


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 30, 2007)

Rukia said:


> #1 at the box office.



     .


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 30, 2007)

1 was good
2 was my fav
3 was just bad...
4 I haven't seen prob bad


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 2, 2007)

Was the guy at the end of the movie with the scar supposed to be the guy with his mouth sewn shut in the beginning? if so why does he only have the scar on one side of his mouth, and why so big when it was only his lips that were sewn shut? and what was the device on his back?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 2, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Was the guy at the end of the movie with the scar supposed to be the guy with his mouth sewn shut in the beginning? if so why does he only have the scar on one side of his mouth, and why so big when it was only his lips that were sewn shut? and what was the device on his back?



that was filler


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 2, 2007)

its time to put an end to it


----------



## Tousen (Nov 3, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Was the guy at the end of the movie with the scar supposed to be the guy with his mouth sewn shut in the beginning? if so why does he only have the scar on one side of his mouth, and why so big when it was only his lips that were sewn shut? and what was the device on his back?



yes it was the same guy..hence the reason why he had a limp because he took that hook to the knee

the device on his back..was from another test he received i believe...which involved that cop on the ice block



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> that was filler



it wasnt filler..he took a hacket to the face from the big bald guy


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 3, 2007)

Tousen said:


> it wasnt filler..he took a hacket to the face from the big bald guy



who was filler too


----------



## Tousen (Nov 3, 2007)

yea well i dont know if he was filler..but im sure he has a story..everyone in saw has a story


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 3, 2007)

Tousen said:


> yea well i dont know if he was filler..but im sure he has a story..everyone in saw has a story



yeah, a crappy one


----------



## Tousen (Nov 3, 2007)

i think this had the best story so far out of all of them


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 3, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i think this had the best story so far out of all of them



you just lost your daily rep


----------



## Tousen (Nov 3, 2007)

how do you figure..the 3rd and 4th movie are tied together..to be honest it both happened in the same day


----------



## natwel (Nov 3, 2007)

saw1 excellent
saw2 good
saw3 havent say
saw4 havent saw


----------



## Tousen (Nov 3, 2007)

well you dont wanna be in here..you might get spoiled.and in my opinion they are all excellent


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

saw is turning into the next halloween or friday the 13th, five years from now we'll be on saw 10


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 9, 2007)

I downloaded it from LimeWire  (don't tell )
I still need to watch it, but I have high expectations


----------



## Kirsten (Nov 15, 2007)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> I downloaded it from LimeWire  (don't tell )
> I still need to watch it, but I have high expectations


You should lower them a tad more. Wouldn't want to be disappointed, now would we...


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 18, 2007)

i've only seen saw 1 and 2 i really thought they should of stoped at saw 3, because it was just so obvious that he had another servant person thing -.- could of been a bit more creative coz in all of them if im right there has be a apentis/servant of jigsaw. I dont really no enough about saw to rant completly about it but yeah


----------



## Fall n fail (Nov 18, 2007)

Just saw saw 4 man it´s was kinda good considering the ending its was good

8/10 man


----------



## Spazzy (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't think Saw 4 is the best one out of the bunch, but I did enjoy seeing it.


----------

